
U.S. lawmakers want to regulate political ads on Facebook, Google and Twitter - bnewton
https://www.recode.net/2017/10/19/16503006/facebook-google-twitter-russia-senate-political-ads
======
tareqak
Original title: _Here’s how U.S. lawmakers want to regulate political ads on
Facebook, Google and Twitter_

Techmeme summary: _Tony Romm / Recode: Senate bill on political ads, called
the Honest Ads Act, would regulate web firms with 50M+ annual visitors,
require copies of ads and info on $500+/year buyers_

